# General > AquaTalk >  pH of singapore tap water?

## dnsfpl

i run out of calibrate solution for my pH pen.
can anyone tell me the pH of our tap water so that i can calibrate it?

thanks

----------


## jacian

It ranges anything from 7.0 to 9.0

----------


## dnsfpl

> It ranges anything from 7.0 to 9.0


wow didnt know that our tap water is so alkaline
any ways to make them slightly acidic?

does gex magic soil make water acidic?

thanks

----------


## torque6

I get really high PH on mondays , around 7.7 , which i why i try to aged water in peroids from friday-sun. This is for tampines area though.

----------


## leeruisheng

Jurong West straight from tap pH around 7.

----------


## illumnae

Bt Timah from tap is about 7.6

----------


## torque6

I am more fearful about other water parameters/elements that i cannot measure with test kits, those are really silent killers.

----------


## Man2143

beware most of the area sudden ph drop from 7 to 4 some even 3 plus within 3 day to 5 day after water change. gd luck. :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

@ jacian,
Wow, 9.0? 
Where did you get the report?
The highest I have heard is about 8.0 in the north area.


Just to add to the thread.
I like rain these days.
More rain means the reserviors are filled and, more importantly, less "new" water is added.
The danger for us as aquarist is when more "new" water is added.
They have to add more chemicals to treat it before adding to the mix.
I suspect that this is the very reason that we experienced sudden death of healthy fish after a water change.
When I first started fishkeeping in the 70's I didn't use any anti-chlorine, budget problem as a kid lah...  :Grin: 
Now, I always add some (I don't use the recommended dosage only about half).

----------


## jacian

> @ jacian,
> Wow, 9.0? 
> Where did you get the report?
> The highest I have heard is about 8.0 in the north area.


I am referring to PUB website

----------


## celticfish

Thanks for the information.
Seems like they gave themselves an allowance.
Best for aquarist not to take any chance on this.

btw though the pH is "high" our water is still considered "soft".
The values of kH and gH are very low.
My water parameters were pH 7.0, kH 4.0 and gH 2.0
I should do another measurement soon.

----------


## Fei Miao

Previous pH measurements were about 7.0 from the tap for CCK/Teck Whye area.

----------


## johannes

woodlands side slightly acidic to neutral...
pH 6.5-7  :Smile:

----------


## dnsfpl

> woodlands side slightly acidic to neutral...
> pH 6.5-7


wah ideal of shrimps

Bukit Panjang is 7.5  :Sad:

----------


## Fei Miao

I wonder what are the factors contributing to the difference in pH in the different parts of the island?

----------


## bryan

> i run out of calibrate solution for my pH pen.
> can anyone tell me the pH of our tap water so that i can calibrate it?
> 
> thanks


Singapore tap water ph values vary. You can buy drinking water or mineral water to calibrate with. The bottles usually have information on the labels.

----------


## torque6

> Singapore tap water ph values vary. You can buy drinking water or mineral water to calibrate with. The bottles usually have information on the labels.


Going to be expensive if i went for evian hehehee  :Grin:

----------


## dnsfpl

pH buffer solution is $5
evian less than $2, and you get to drink the remaining  :Grin:

----------


## torque6

> pH buffer solution is $5
> evian less than $2, and you get to drink the remaining


hehe, you are right  :Smile:

----------

